# Bottled first batch of SP



## shen (Apr 22, 2011)

I just got done bottling my first batch of SP. I sweetened it with 5 cups of sugar and on container of Welch's Cranberry concentrate. It tastes pretty good, but I'm sure it'll be fantastic after it chills to ice cold. I'll let it chill over night and try it tomorrow afternoon. I followed Lon's instructions and everything went perfectly. The spots on the outside of the bottles are drips from the Kmeta sanitizer. I'll wipe the bottles down before I label them.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 23, 2011)

They look great Shen. Kinda reminds me of my first days of wine making. I'd make a batch up and when I bottled it, it'd be in an assortment of bottles (whatever I had available). Your picture brings back good memories. I have lots of empties stored away now, so when I bottle, I put it all into matching bottles. I hope you enjoy your Skeeter Pee. If you do, click my "like" button on the Skeeter Pee facebook page.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

Shen congratulations. I really like how the clear bottles show off that beautiful color of the wine.


----------



## Griff (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like a lot of good drinking there. Congrats. Now it's time to get more started.


----------



## shen (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I wanted to have some in clear bottles to label and give away to friends, but I don't really care what the stuff looks like that I'm going to drink myself. I decided to bottle some of it in the 1.5 L bottles because if it's as good as I some of you say it is, the 750 ml bottle definitely won't be large enough.


----------



## BaccusIsWine (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratz Shen I also just bottled my SP. It truely is good stuff


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 30, 2011)

It really sparkles, doesn't it?? Love it!!

Debbie


----------

